# Opinions on this udder, Please!



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a Lamancha doe that I have the opportunity to get. She is registered, currently in milk, and they are asking $350. I would like to know what y'all think, from the looks of her udder. I'm wanting to build my dairy herd, so I want does with strong qualities! I don't have any full body pics of her yet, but I will post them here once I get some. So, please give me your honest opinions! Thanks!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Looks good to me. May stick out a little too far in the rear but other than that the medial and teat placement look really good.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks pretty nice to me. Can you get a fore udder picture? (Side pic)


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, I'm going to try to get more pics soon.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a full body picture. Her as a yearling. Not the greatest pic, but all I could get so far. Still going to try to get some different udder shots.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like her....


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

sbaker said:


> Here's a full body picture. Her as a yearling. Not the greatest pic, but all I could get so far. Still going to try to get some different udder shots.


Overall, she is a pretty decent doe 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks to have a nice all around attachment.... and she herself looks really nice 

Now, a fore udder pic would be the deal breaker, you want to see a nicely blended fore with no shelf or pocket


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'm really liking her looks also, just waiting on a fore udder pic!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like her


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back from her... The suspense is killing me! Lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's more udder pics. Should her fore be more blended than that?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never had a "real" milk goat before, so any and all input is welcome! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From my experience , seeing her fore is different than feeling it but it does appear that she could have better extension and blending, from a side view, you want to see thirds... with rear being high and behind the rear leg, middle being the teat next to the inside of the rear leg and fore udder extending in front of the rear leg.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It could be smoother but it's not bad.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

As a LaMancha breeder I would get her. I would use a well known buck that improves the fore udder on her though.

If no good bucks are in your area I would do AI on her and pray for a doe kid!

Love her colors ... Is her name Oreo??:laugh:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Your input has been extremely helpful! I'm still trying to decide on her, it's over a 5 hour drive to get her, and I've found a few does that are closer. The owner of this doe sent me a recent full body picture of her, and I know that milkers can have an unthrifty appearance during milking season, but she looks downright bad. And the owner won't call me or answer any questions. Bad sign, as far as I'm concerned. Oh decisions, decisions! I hate making them!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

sbaker said:


> Thanks everyone! Your input has been extremely helpful! I'm still trying to decide on her, it's over a 5 hour drive to get her, and I've found a few does that are closer. The owner of this doe sent me a recent full body picture of her, and I know that milkers can have an unthrifty appearance during milking season, but she looks downright bad. And the owner won't call me or answer any questions. Bad sign, as far as I'm concerned. Oh decisions, decisions! I hate making them!


None of my milking does have an unthrifty appearance, I have 4, but I'm no expert. All mine look to be in great condition. I had a lady that helps with testing out to test, and she gave me a compliment on how well everyone looked. I think you are right about the red flag..., go with your gut feeling...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah, I think I'll be passing on her.


----------

